# Do You Ride Longer on your eBike vs Analog



## Salespunk (Sep 15, 2005)

Been using my eBike to get away from the normal trails due to social distancing. Finding that my normal rides on the eBike are 2 hours vs a little over an hour on my Enduro. Anyone else had the same experience?


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

Salespunk said:


> Been using my eBike to get away from the normal trails due to social distancing. Finding that my normal rides on the eBike are 2 hours vs a little over an hour on my Enduro. Anyone else had the same experience?


During the week, which is the majority of my rides, longer for sure. I never drive to the trail and I have about 5 more interesting trails I can ride to from home. Average is about 1.5 hours, 20 miles, 3000 feet.

On the standard bike, I usually go to the nearby park, 3 miles away. 1 hour ride.

On the weekends, about the same... about 3 hours. Less stops though. I am getting big batteries though and second batteries so exploration rides during the weekend are coming.

fc


----------



## wilks (Jan 15, 2004)

For sure - I typically go twice as long / far on the e-bike. 

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## matt4x4 (Dec 21, 2013)

Everyone rides for longer periods of time on an ebike because its just so much fun, plus you go so much further. 

Sometimes I will just head out with my ultra-fast charger with no destination, and just cruise around. I would do 70km without a problem at all. Head for downtown and go along the river for 30km, then cruise around dt and head back. I would do it like it was nothing, like it was no big deal. 

Blasting up hills with no effort at all, literally. Aside from my thumb twisting the throttle, or some ghost pedaling.


----------



## Dirtrider127 (Sep 17, 2010)

I ride double or triple my normal rides now. Going longer, higher, further and faster every ride. I think that it's so much fun I just hate to stop 
The max and overall average HR is the same so I'm working as hard. At my old age, I seem to push myself so hard on this Levo and amazed at what I just climbed or cleaned


----------



## Cody01 (Jul 23, 2014)

I do longer rides on the ebike but I run in ECO+ for most of my single track and as a reward for a long hard ride I do the last several miles in boost mode. Its kind of like desert with dinner.


----------



## matt4x4 (Dec 21, 2013)

I should be up to the terminology of the store bought ebikes, eco and boost, be the same I guess as automobiles. Least assist to most assist, yeah I've ridden them KT display kits with their power levels 0-5, I did not like it one bit, I sold it within a half year to a courier/delivery. No torque sensing, just magnets on the crank so could pedal backwards and it would give juice. When I went back to normal diy kits, it was night and day, for the better. Being underpowered is not fun, not fun at all. Be like limiting your riding to 100W, but it would definately force you to pedal a lot, which can be a bonus if you want to be fit and in shape and break a sweat and huff and puff.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

Salespunk said:


> Been using my eBike to get away from the normal trails due to social distancing. Finding that my normal rides on the eBike are 2 hours vs a little over an hour on my Enduro. Anyone else had the same experience?


The other side of the question is do you ride more days? How many days a week did you used to ride? How many with E added in the mix?


----------



## Salespunk (Sep 15, 2005)

fc said:


> The other side of the question is do you ride more days? How many days a week did you used to ride? How many with E added in the mix?


Loaded question, with social distancing I have gone from being on a plane 3 to 5 days a week to being on Zoom meeting for 7 hours per day. Benefit is I am home every day to ride so 4 to 5 days per week.

I am almost exclusively eBike right now because that is what all my friends ride. I have a brand new Enduro collecting dust bunnies right now due to several factors, one being nobody to ride with. Second is a lot of trail areas are closed and the Levo is the better XC bike for back country exploration bike.

One other side note, we have more fun climbing than descending in most cases. A few days ago we were climbing trails that were 20 to 25 degree slopes and it was a blast.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## rkwfxd (Jan 8, 2019)

Yes, I ride more often, I ride more miles and I ride for a longer time on my ebike then I do on my analog.

Additionally, since I got the ebike and it allowed me to increase my time and mileage and fitness I no longer truck my bike to the trail. I am able to ride to the trail from my front door, enjoy the trail and ride home leaving my truck in the garage.

I am probably being overly hopeful but maybe, just maybe some day I will be able to do the same on my analog.


----------



## sooslow (Dec 14, 2017)

4 hour rides are the new normal vs 1.5 - 2 hour analog rides.


----------



## RickBullottaPA (Mar 4, 2015)

Nope. I just cover more terrain in similar amounts of time. Most of the places I ride are fairly technical, so it is equal or more of a workout on the eMTB (50% more rocks, drops and roots!). HR on the eMTB typically averages about 120 vs about 140-145 on the regular MTB. But upper body and core can be more beat up after an eMTB ride sometimes.


----------



## matt4x4 (Dec 21, 2013)

People will ride up more hills, no doubt about that.

More hills

and steeper hills


whereas a sweating bicyclist wont.


----------



## Cody01 (Jul 23, 2014)

Many of the trails I ride were meant for dirt bikes and/or horses. Ebikes allow me to ride these trails. Very few humans could ride the steep inclines without some assisance. I still get a very intense workout. My smartwatch bumps in on my max heartrate a few times a ride. I work harder than I ever did on an analog bike because I am going greater places I would never attempt to before.


----------



## mtbbiker (Apr 8, 2004)

;


Salespunk said:


> Been using my eBike to get away from the normal trails due to social distancing. Finding that my normal rides on the eBike are 2 hours vs a little over an hour on my Enduro. Anyone else had the same experience?


Like you on my MTB, I used to ride just over an 1hr most days. Since the ebike, at least 1.5 and now with extra time on my hands about 2 to 2.5hrs per day


----------



## RickBullottaPA (Mar 4, 2015)

fc said:


> The other side of the question is do you ride more days? How many days a week did you used to ride? How many with E added in the mix?


A resounding yes. I'm on a 6 day a week riding pace now. Two of which are typically on the eMTB, sometimes 3. It definitely enables me to get an extra day or two on the bike per week. Particularly now, that's essential for mental health!


----------



## Battery (May 7, 2016)

I pulled off a 65 mile ride with 2400ft of climbing last weekend on my e-gravel bike. The journey was mixed with gravel, road, and bike path. My typical range on my regular road bike is usually 40-45 miles max before I start to have too much physical difficulty. It was the first time I was physically able to go further than 45 miles. I'm looking forward to more trips!


----------



## matt4x4 (Dec 21, 2013)

@Battery - How long did that ride take you?


----------



## knobs (Oct 13, 2005)

3x3 for me. 3 times the climbing. 3 times the distance. I've already crossed 100k feet vert gain for 2020 and can't quite get my head around it.


----------



## rod9301 (Oct 30, 2004)

I ride a lot less, because the ****ing police closed all biking in France! 

Sent from my Redmi Note 8 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## scatterbrained (Mar 11, 2008)

No. Not time wise anyway. Most of my rides are in areas like Greer or Sweetwater where I can hit every trail there in under 2 hrs on my E-bike. On my regular bike it takes almost twice as long, mostly because of breaks. On the E-bike I simply don't stop. Of course, I found that I can kill the battery in about 1.5-2hrs, sometimes in just an hour at a place like Sweetwater where you're doing a lot of climbing.


----------



## matt4x4 (Dec 21, 2013)

rod9301 said:


> I ride a lot less, because the ****ing police closed all biking in France!
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 8 Pro using Tapatalk


Do they Dyno ebikes on the side of the road? 
Better not be 251W, no no. I dont think any of my hub motors have anything that states wattage, only brand name is on there, model on some so they could web search it if the branches or chain didnt scratch it off, which can happen in certain circumstances. I have some cover plates that are all scratched up real bad, over the years and years.


----------



## OneTrustMan (Nov 11, 2017)

I don't have an ebike...yet. 
Not sure if I even need one, but my normal trail ride weekend days a kinda 60km - 120km and up to 4 - 8 hours. Sometimes we start early in the morning an get home at evening.

That is also way I am not so much into ebikes since the batterie would not last that long and I definitely don't want to take a spare one with me.

But for riding to work in combination with riding some trails along,
an ebike would be kinda nice.


----------



## Salespunk (Sep 15, 2005)

OneTrustMan said:


> I don't have an ebike...yet.
> Not sure if I even need one, but my normal trail ride weekend days a kinda 60km - 120km and up to 4 - 8 hours. Sometimes we start early in the morning an get home at evening.
> 
> That is also way I am not so much into ebikes since the batterie would not last that long and I definitely don't want to take a spare one with me.
> ...


I have done 32 mikes/5K of vertical on my Levo and still had decent battery left. In eco I could easily go 5+ hours.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## richj8990 (Apr 4, 2017)

scatterbrained said:


> No. Not time wise anyway. Most of my rides are in areas like Greer or Sweetwater where I can hit every trail there in under 2 hrs on my E-bike. On my regular bike it takes almost twice as long, mostly because of breaks. On the E-bike I simply don't stop. Of course, I found that I can kill the battery in about 1.5-2hrs, sometimes in just an hour at a place like Sweetwater where you're doing a lot of climbing.


I saw you got the KOM with both a normal bike and e-bike on Rattlesnake in Sweetwater, dang, that is a really tough 13% DH trail! 1100 other riders for the non-bike KOM, that is really impressive. Still have not been to Greer yet. There was a meetup there over the weekend but 8 AM to drive an hour, I'll pass.


----------



## Battery (May 7, 2016)

matt4x4 said:


> @Battery - How long did that ride take you?


Around 4 1/2 hours of movement time and around 6 hours total. I took a lot of breaks at certain checkpoints due to keep the stress low on my knees and back. I saw no reason to rush seeing I was out on an adventure


----------



## jcmonty (Apr 11, 2015)

Yes - longer rides on ebikes, but I tend to ride trails that take longer to get around either because of distance or vert. I find that I ride to my house to the trail heads (3-5 miles depending on where) with the ebike, ride same amount of dirt, and avoid using a car (especially these days).

When things open back up, I want to do an "Arch" type ride stringing together a lot of the fun systems we have around here.


----------



## rod9301 (Oct 30, 2004)

matt4x4 said:


> Do they Dyno ebikes on the side of the road?
> Better not be 251W, no no. I dont think any of my hub motors have anything that states wattage, only brand name is on there, model on some so they could web search it if the branches or chain didnt scratch it off, which can happen in certain circumstances. I have some cover plates that are all scratched up real bad, over the years and years.


No, they closed biking in France because of the çoronavirus.

Sent from my Redmi Note 8 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## RichardWad (Sep 24, 2019)

Longer distance, yes.
Regarding time... It's mixed.


----------



## matt4x4 (Dec 21, 2013)

RichardWad said:


> Longer distance, yes.
> Regarding time... It's mixed.


Yeah, depends if you are just cruising casually or have a mission to accomplish.
Casuals / Recrationalists / Weekend Warriors
vs
Commuter / Errands (like groceries)


----------

